
Ask HN: On how many side-projects you manage to work at the same time? - atmosx
I’m having a hard time managing my side-projects. I have 3 of them and not enough time to spend to each of them. I’m feeling that I might come up short at all of them. There’s no imposed time schedule, it’s just me pressing myself to deliver.<p>How do you manage your side-projects? Do you develop different projects at the same time or you focus to one of them until it’s up and running then mess with the other?
======
sarahj
I am fairly unorganized. At the moment I have ~20 projects in various states
of completion. My main project takes up most of my time, but I try to feed the
others when I can. I also look for opportunities to combine them where
possible e.g. "oh I can use the framework I am developing for A to do B also"

The one thing I try not to do is burn out on one project, when I feel that
happening I shift to something completely different or just go read a book for
a couple of days.

------
dllthomas
Others have spoken to the psychological side of this, but one practical issue
- if you're switching between different contexts in the shell, I find it very
worthwhile to point bash at a different HISTFILE per context (where contexts
could be specific projects, system administration, or whatever).

------
krapp
I pick one and work on it for that week.

Right now i'm working off and on on 3 web projects, and a couple of c/c++
tutorials, and i can forget about by own self-imposed timelines and deadlines
at the drop of a hat anyway, but I find that it's a lot easier to get
somewhere on anything by just focusing on that for a while.

------
ihatehandles
A great conversation regarding handling multiple side projects
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7637409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7637409)

------
atmosx
thank you all for the pointers

------
Alex-Galapagos
one

------
spyglass
Task-switching has a cost even on computers, and it has a much higher cost to
us, because we have to acclimatize and deacclimatize to tasks, both
cognitively and emotionally, in order to reach optimum efficiency.

In terms of efficiency, concentrating on one task at a time is best, but as
people, we also get bored, and look for amusement/distractions. Other projects
are a useful way to cater to this need.

One major/difficult project, and a handful of trivial/noncritical/short-term
projects are a good combination. Don't take on more than one major project at
a time.

